# Amputees???



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you or anyone know of any amputees of any sort that are members and training??? I am a left leg below knee amputee and it gets in the way sometimes... time off etc... Thanks everyone:bounce:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

You rang?

Left above knee...


----------



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey man, hows it going? Bummer its above knee, you been training long?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lobsta01 said:


> Hey man, hows it going? Bummer its above knee, you been training long?


yes he has... it was a tyrannosaurus that got his leg...


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

there is a guy in cumbria who does guest spots i 4get his name but he looks really good. he did the gust spot at the lakes classic and the north west. does his posing with a chair. He trains twice a day and works as a paramedic controller i think


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i lost a few toes start of this year. its a fcuker for balance but im getting used to it


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

there is jonti1leg on here i think somewhere, name gives it away really hehe, he is in fab condition! a few other guys. I have also seen a guy in a wheelchair) i think it was on U tube and I believe he is British (not sure if he is on this site though) and he is in fabulous condition. His abs were amazing. Prodiver also amputee is a nice fella im sure they would help ya out with advice n the like


----------



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive been led up for over a year due to a few opps ive had... and boy ive put on some weight, gonna try ephidrine to help with losing it, it p**ses me off but nowt i could do about it. used to train quite alot, never been massive and dont want to be. Need some bulk tho and ...definition!

Learning all the time, learnt how missinformed i was when i cycled dbol last time... onwards and upwards now tho!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Evening all! 

Yep - dinosaur here - been training 35 years...

Don't use ephedrine, Lobsta - eat protein and some fats and cut your carb intake - you won't feel hungry, the weight will drop off and you'll get fitter and stronger.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Yep - dinosaur here - been training 35 years...
> 
> Don't use ephedrine, Lobsta - eat protein and some fats and cut your carb intake - you won't feel hungry, the weight will drop off and you'll get fitter and stronger.


Can't rep you again today, but between us we'll educate the 'fat of the land'


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^35 years holy sh1t, you were training 15 years before I was born pmsl. Crazy! but thats dedication.



















Pretty inspirational to say the least!.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

there are a few guys who have competed very successfully and they are amputees above the knee...

best of luck but where there is a will..there is a way..gotta believe you can do it..


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> You rang?
> 
> Left above knee...


Ok feel a tad stupid but I never realised your missing a leg in your avi until you just pointed it out! :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

WWR said:


> Ok feel a tad stupid but I never realised your missing a leg in your avi until you just pointed it out! :whistling:


Don't worry - sometimes I forget I've lost a leg myself! *falls over - with aplomb* :laugh:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

:laugh:



WWR said:


> Ok feel a tad stupid but I never realised your missing a leg in your avi until you just pointed it out! :whistling:


I hadn't noticed aswell,


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Don't worry - sometimes I forget I've lost a leg myself! *falls over - with aplomb* :laugh:


Just out of interest how did you lose your leg? don't mean any disrespect btw just curious!


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Just noticed your in Colchester, was it a military accident that you lost the leg, if you don't mine me asking


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't mind talking about it - it's just a fact.

As a commercial diver I did the riskiest job in the world and survived unscathed.

Then late one night I lost my leg riding my motorbike at 30 mph through south London: a fast oncoming car blinded me with its lights on full beam, and as it passed I saw too late an unlit skip. I braked and swerved but ripped my left knee off on the lifting lug and broke my left arm badly. As a diver paramedic I sat up in the road in an expanding pool of sticky liquid, took my helmet and gloves off and thought "This is going to be interesting..."

Witnesses said it was an accident waiting to happen and came running when they heard the bang. If I'd been driving my car I'd probably be dead. The bike was virtually undamaged.

The police wrote RIP on the accident report. I survived and spent 8 weeks in hospital.

The police admitted they'd never warned or prosecuted the builders who'd kept the skip unlit on the road for months. The builders went AWOL and into fast liquidation. The police made no attempt to find them. The local police chief and the builders were in the same Lodge. The builders and skip company were connected. But I had great lawyers, and they settled out of court 8 years later...


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

only too sad im too many years to late to see you up there on stage pat


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> only too sad im too many years to late to see you up there on stage pat


Thanks Dan - just replied to your PM...


----------



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG!!! Much respect goes out to u fella! Training with one leg is one thing but in a chair is something else entirely, big up your dedication and thanx for the inspiration...


----------



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine was a bike crash too mate, only on a 125 crosser, some dick head pulled out without looking and that was that, re attatched it for a few weeks but it just wasnt happening... that was in 98.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just come across this post...this link is me in may this year:-






I also have a journal runnin on here in Members Journals/competitive Journals.

Am more than happy to give you an advice tht i can...

mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

> ripped my left knee off on the lifting lug





> I sat up in the road in an expanding pool of sticky liquid, took my helmet and gloves off and thought "This is going to be interesting..."


OOOOOOOOchhhhhhhhhhhh sounds so freaking nasty


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lobsta01 said:


> Mine was a bike crash too mate, only on a 125 crosser, some dick head pulled out without looking and that was that, re attatched it for a few weeks but it just wasnt happening... that was in 98.


Ouch!

Mine was in 93. They tried to give me a new knee the next day, but my lower leg died and they amputated the next.

After another day they woke me up. My Ma was there. The docs told her I didn't know they'd amputated and it would be a huge shock so best not say anything then.

Kissing me she said "Hello darling. Do you know where you are? Do you know what happened?" I said "Yes - I had an accident on my bike." She said "I'm sorry to tell you you've lost your left leg." I said "How silly!"

I was fine. Mothers know best.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

jonti1leg said:


> just come across this post...this link is me in may this year:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, Jonti! Awesome! :thumb: :thumb :

People can't imagine how difficult training with one leg can be, even with a state-of the-art prosthesis.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Mine was in 93. They tried to give me a new knee the next day, but my lower leg died and they amputated the next.
> 
> ...


 Were you really fine?

Like, did it not put you into some major depression or did you just accept it and that was that?

my mum and dad had to sign a consent form for me when younger for leg amputation, luckily i didnt need it, but the thought of it scares me so much i dunno what id do/how id of reacted if it did happen :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

stephy said:


> Were you really fine?
> 
> Like, did it not put you into some major depression or did you just accept it and that was that?
> 
> my mum and dad had to sign a consent form for me when younger for leg amputation, luckily i didnt need it, but the thought of it scares me so much i dunno what id do/how id of reacted if it did happen :confused1:


Yes - I really was and am fine. Doing the riskiest job in the world does prepare you for such possibilities. Of course there are some trying days, but I've never had any real depression.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Thats very inspiring

Have you ever helped out other people who cant cope with similar things that have happened to them? Kinda of a, show them life isnt so terrible kinda thing


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> People can't imagine how difficult training with one leg can be, even with a state-of the-art prosthesis.


You seem to manage alright you tank :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

stephy said:


> Thats very inspiring
> 
> Have you ever helped out other people who cant cope with similar things that have happened to them? Kinda of a, show them life isnt so terrible kinda thing


Yes. Because I'm big strong and active my prosthetics centre use me as a guinea pig for the latest designs and know and trust me.

Until a year or so ago, my centre used to look after many of the forces guys injured in N Ireland and the Middle East, and I was regularly asked to talk to them and other individuals about coping, whether to elect to have an amputation, etc.

Most youngsters manage very well however they lost their limbs. It's the old codgers who've lost legs through smoking - and often still won't give up - who're usually the most resentful and don't help themsleves.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

jonti1leg said:


> just come across this post...this link is me in may this year:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumb: :beer: awsome mate


----------



## Lobsta01 (Aug 3, 2010)

why would you advise against Ephidrine?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lobsta01 said:


> why would you advise against Ephidrine?


Ephedrine is useful for guys cutting hard for competitions who've already reduced their calorie intake to a minimum and still want an edge.

But it's hard on the body, and bodybuilders on normal routines wanting to lose flab and gain muscle only need to get their diet right.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Prodiver said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Mine was in 93. They tried to give me a new knee the next day, but my lower leg died and they amputated the next.
> 
> ...


Mate that is classic... my grandmother was a lot like that... (mums a bit wimpy when it comes to stuff like that)... would rep that if I could but I need to spread the love...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome jonti

you have proved you are unstoppable force


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to drag an old thread up just searched 'amputee' and came across this thread

Also lost my left leg above the knee some years ago, so was a good read 

Either of you guys (amputee's) have a journal on here, be good to see how ya doing, take care


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

WWR said:


> Ok feel a tad stupid but I never realised your missing a leg in your avi until you just pointed it out! :whistling:


looks like the leg of the bench i agree lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> Sorry to drag an old thread up just searched 'amputee' and came across this thread
> 
> Also lost my left leg above the knee some years ago, so was a good read
> 
> Either of you guys (amputee's) have a journal on here, be good to see how ya doing, take care


Don't have a journal - been doing the same bodybuilding things for years and still growing. 

But I'm a regular here...

How did you lose your leg? Where do you train?

Any pics?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea i noticed your avi some time back, didnt realise there was more of us 

Training is on and off at the minute, hoping to take things alot more sersious shortly in time for the warmer weather, no pics at the moment as im a fat mess, but ill try get some up in time

Lost my leg after a crazy oap (lady) lost control of her car and mounted the pavement hitting me and 7 others, bouncing me through a barber shop window, that was 23 years back (im now 30) so ive grown up with it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

PLauGE said:


> Yea i noticed your avi some time back, didnt realise there was more of us
> 
> Training is on and off at the minute, hoping to take things alot more sersious shortly in time for the warmer weather, no pics at the moment as im a fat mess, but ill try get some up in time
> 
> Lost my leg after a crazy oap (lady) lost control of her car and mounted the pavement hitting me and 7 others, bouncing me through a barber shop window, that was 23 years back (im now 30) so ive grown up with it


Phew! Bet you're far more adept than us later amputees, though! 

What make of knee/ankle do you have? Mine are Blatchfords.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Endolite for the knee i think, not sure on the ankle, more then likely bottom end stuff as tbh all the legs ive had have been pretty poor (northern general hospital, sheffield)

The last leg i had id had it 4 years, was in a very bad state, i didnt fit into it, the doc up there tried arguing i just needed a new socket

Ive now got this, which at least i feel a lot more comfortable with as the last one was one of those with the tacky foam covering (for life like look, yea right) and the big 4" wide belt to hold it in place, i pretty much stayed covered up as it was a embarrassment


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

@PLauGE - sent you a PM.


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

Lobsta01 said:


> Do you or anyone know of any amputees of any sort that are members and training??? I am a left leg below knee amputee and it gets in the way sometimes... time off etc... Thanks everyone:bounce:


Dont know if you of Jonti Wilson he is part of Team Dinosaur, http://www.dinosaurnutrition.com/page_2200115.html

email me at [email protected] and you can email him

Shaun


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Me again

Hope your all well?

To the amputee's, a question thats been annoying me for some time, and may seem silly

How do you go about getting a accurate measurement of your bodyfat or even BMI, just bought some BF callipers and im trying to work out my BF but all sites i input my details want my weight, which is at the moment around 155lbs, but obviously if i had both legs i should imagine it would be at least 15lbs more (and thats just a very rough guess, i have no idea)

So im getting the totally wrong measurements when im trying to work it all out

Really hope one of you can answer


----------

